# Washburn Wing Series Eagle or Falcon?



## PhilLevesque (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey I am looking buying this claimed 79' Washburn Eagle (wing series) guitar for 650$ but after a little research I am skeptical as to if its a Falcon due to the plastic knobs. I am going to see it today but I have posted the provided pictures. 
Anyway what am I supposed to look for in the Eagle?, no flat back, and metal knobs I've read but Ive read so many different things its hard to tell.
If you know anything or have any input it would be greatly appreciated, because I want it bad but I still want to be sure of what I'm buying

Here is the URL http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/msg/2664561608.html

Thanks guys

Phil


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have had Eagles and Falcons, and the reality is, there is very little difference between the two when you get into the ones that arent black or white. Check out this page to see some examples of each. One thing is for sure, if you buy it, its a great guitar, but the necks are like baseball bats. Either way, its selling for a fraction of what it cost back in 79...........
http://www.matsumoku.org/models/washburn/wing/wing.html


----------



## PhilLevesque (Oct 28, 2011)

Ya i figured out that it is in fact a model b hawk 79 not an eagle, has still a great buy and a great guitar


----------

